# Oh No! Gladys Knight is Now a Mormon !!!



## Shimmie (Dec 15, 2006)

I'm watching her on the 'View' right now and she's sharing how she moved from Christianity to become a Mormon.   

Well here's what I think...controversy or not.  African Americans don't seem to 'fit' in this.  It's completely outside of our heritage...faith wise.  Had she said Muslim, it wouldn't seem so odd.

As a race, no one can praise God the way 'we' can.  I'm not discrediting anyone White ... (too many Whites are in my life in a loving way).  However, African Americans have a connection to Jesus that none can compare to.  

It's her choice to worship as she wants, but Mormonism (???) just doesn't fit with Black Heritage, let alone true Christianity. Also, it is a cult.

I've always been a fan of hers.  I like her, so this has my attention.  I'm praying that her 'search' for truth brings her back to Jesus...who is Lord and none other can compare.


----------



## star (Dec 15, 2006)

She needs pray. She is not busy enough in Jesus that's why she got drifted off by the devil but not into the sunset but to hell.


----------



## oglorious1 (Dec 15, 2006)

I believe her husband is mormon, could be part of the reason, I remember at one point Mormons didn't want to have anything to do with Black folks.


----------



## oglorious1 (Dec 15, 2006)

What's up with the tossed braids in front, and she's picked up some weight.


----------



## StrawberryQueen (Dec 15, 2006)

So I know the mormons are a little "wild", and I have never ment one *black mormon*, can someone enlighten me as to why this is so "bad"?  

I only know the Utah Mormons are "bad."


----------



## Lusa (Dec 15, 2006)

StrawberryQueen said:
			
		

> So I know the mormons are a little "wild", and I have never ment one *black mormon*, can someone enlighten me as to why this is so "bad"?


 
For nearly 150 years*,* the Mormon Church taught that all blacks were cursed. Hence, a black Mormon male could not hold the highly regarded LDS Priesthoodbecause of his dark skin. And since he could not hold this Priesthood, he could not enter the Mormon Temple.​ Some examples below.

From the book of Mormon 2 Nephite 5.21:

The Nephites separate themselves from the Lamanites, keep the law of Moses, and build a templeâ€”Because of their unbelief, the Lamanites are cursed, receive a skin of blackness, and become a scourge unto the Nephites. Between 588 and 559 B.C. 

Joseph Felding Smith (10th president) explains:There is a reason why one man is born black and with other disadvantages, while another is born white with great advantages. The reason is that we once had an estate before we came here, and were obedient; more or less, to the laws that were given us there. Those who were faithful in all things there [pre-existence] received greater blessings here, and those who were not faithful received less. . . . There were no neutrals in the war in Heaven. All took sides either with Christ or with Satan. Every man had his agency there, and men receive rewards here based upon their actions there, just as they will receive rewards hereafter for deeds done in the body. The Negro, evidently, is receiving the reward he merits (Joseph Fielding Smith, _Doctrines of Salvation,_ 1:61, 65-66;​
Mormons teach that when the "council of the Gods"were planning how to redeemed mankind Jesus desired to save man by giving them their free choice, however Lucifer objected and wanted _to force _men to serve God.When the plan of salvation presented . . . and when the need for a Redeemer was explained, Satan offered to come into the world as the Son of God and be the Redeemer. "Behold here am I, send me," he said. . . . But then, as always, he was in opposition to the full plan of the Father, and so he sought to amend and change the terms of salvation; he sought to deny men their agency and to dethrone God (Bruce R. McConkie, _Mormon Doctrine,_ 193).​​


----------



## Shimmie (Dec 15, 2006)

Lusa said:
			
		

> For nearly 150 years*,* the Mormon Church taught that all blacks were cursed. Hence, a black Mormon male could not hold the highly regarded LDS Priesthoodbecause of his dark skin. And since he could not hold this Priesthood, he could not enter the Mormon Temple.​Some examples below.
> 
> From the book of Mormon 2 Nephite 5.21:
> 
> ...


Oh thank you Lusa .   First for saving me a lot of typing and pasting and for showing why I was so surprised by an African American being in this religious cult.   However, they are now trying to 'down-play' or 'hide' the offense to African Americans.   It's still there.

*I will add this about them:*

http://users.sisna.com/wsimister/cult.htm

*Is the LDS, Mormon, Religion a Cult?*

Mormonism is classed as misguided or a cult by 98% of Utah clergy (Deseret News, August 2001).

The term "cult" in modern connotation has evolved to include those religions which have demonstrated characteristics which are detrimental to the individual, society, or government. Tim Miller in the Fall of 1995 issue of Communities magazine identified thirteen characteristics that would classify a religion as a cult. 

Using these thirteen criteria, the LDS, Mormon religion qualifies in all thirteen categories as a cult. 

*Characteristics of a Cult (Tim Miller)*
1. "The group focuses on a living leader to whom its members appear to be extraordinarily committed." 

2. "The group focuses heavily on recruiting new members." 

3. "The group focuses heavily on making money" 

4. "Members who question, doubt, or dissent with the group's beliefs are discouraged or punished." 

5. "The group uses techniques that numb the mind to suppress doubts about the group and its leaders. These include long work routines, denunciation sessions, meditating, chanting, or speaking in tongues." 

6. "The group's leaders tell members how they should act, think, and feel. For example, members must get their love life and jobs okayed. Leaders may tell them what kind of clothes to wear, where to live, how to raise their children, etc." 

7. "The group sees itself as especially and uniquely blessed; for example, the leader is believed to be a Messiah or avatar, or the leader and the group have special orders to save the world." 

8. "The group has an us-versus-them outlook, which puts it in conflict with mainstream culture." 

9. "The group's leaders are accountable only to themselves and are not guided by or disciplined by any higher authorities as are, for example, military officers, and the ministers, priests, and rabbis of mainstream religions. The group believes its goals justify methods that members would have considered unethical before joining, such as raising money for fake charities." 

10. "The leaders manipulate the members into feeling guilty in order to maintain control." 

11. "Because members become subservient to the group, they cut ties to friends, families and the personal goals and activities they had before joining." 

12. "The group expects its members to devote inordinate amounts of time to it." 

13. "The group encourages or requires its members to live or socialize only with each other." 

 ____________________________  

You're my guardian angel today.  Now I can finish putting the lights on my Christmas tree.   Thanks to you my hands are free.


----------



## StrawberryQueen (Dec 15, 2006)

Lusa said:
			
		

> For nearly 150 years*,* the Mormon Church taught that all blacks were cursed. Hence, a black Mormon male could not hold the highly regarded LDS Priesthoodbecause of his dark skin. And since he could not hold this Priesthood, he could not enter the Mormon Temple.​ Some examples below.
> 
> From the book of Mormon 2 Nephite 5.21:
> 
> ...


Now I understand.  And now I *don't* understand how a black person could be a Mormon.  Why be down with people who think you're inferior?  How sick!


----------



## WomanlyCharm (Dec 15, 2006)

I'm really surprised and disappointed that she would do this.  I wonder what made her feel she needed to join this group?  I just don't know...


----------



## EbonyEyes (Dec 15, 2006)

My 20 year old black cousin just became a Mormon.  She was baptized a couple weeks ago.  Before she became a Mormon, she was drinking heavily, smoking, and wearing skimpy clothes.  She doesn't engage in any of that behavior anymore.  She says that she's married to Jesus!

I studied with two Mormon gentlemen for a couple weeks my sophmore year in college.  After much prayer, God revealed to me that the Mormon faith was not right.  The curse of "black skin" was just one of the reasons I knew that I couldn't get down with Mormonism.  The gentlemen were so nice and it broke my heart when I had to tell them that I couldn't study with them anymore.  After they left, I prayed to God that he open their eyes to the truth.


----------



## Shimmie (Dec 15, 2006)

WomanlyCharm said:
			
		

> I'm really surprised and disappointed that she would do this. I wonder what made her feel she needed to join this group? I just don't know...


She said she was searching for answers and that her children were a part of it before she was.  She said it 'felt' right and she joined them.


----------



## Shimmie (Dec 15, 2006)

EbonyEyes said:
			
		

> My 20 year old black cousin just became a Mormon. She was baptized a couple weeks ago. Before she became a Mormon, she was drinking heavily, smoking, and wearing skimpy clothes. She doesn't engage in any of that behavior anymore. She says that she's married to Jesus!
> 
> *I studied with two Mormon gentlemen for a couple weeks my sophmore year in college.* After much prayer, God revealed to me that the Mormon faith was not right. The curse of "black skin" was just one of the reasons I knew that I couldn't get down with Mormonism. The gentlemen were so nice and it broke my heart when I had to tell them that I couldn't study with them anymore. After they left, I prayed to God that he open their eyes to the truth.


 
You know what?  I'm glad you mentioned this.  Just a few years ago, I was approached twice by Mormons who wanted to 'witness' to me.  

AND it was always *two white men* dressed in a white shirt and tie.  Never women (as in Jehovah's witnesses), but always two white men.  They were always extremely polite and perfect gentlemen.  

However, if any of you know how I am...you already know how it turned out.   Ummm, They left.  They couldn't handle me.    What more can I say.  Their white faces were so red...they weren't ready for me.  I turned the tables and witnessed to them.   Oh well.


----------



## Shimmie (Dec 15, 2006)

I just found this...



> Late '60s and early '70s R&B singer Gladys Knight became a Mormon in 1998 after her son Jimmy and his family did. Gladys Knight was the singer in the R&B group _Gladys Knight and the Pips_. Today (2001 A.D.) she writes and performs Mormon Gospel music.


 
It came from this website *"The Black Mormon Homepage"*

http://www.angelfire.com/mo2/blackmormon/000H14.html

I truly had no idea that this was this 'big' with 'our' people.    But the group is still racist and it is still a cult.  For it denies the diety of the Lord Jesus Christ. 

All I can say, "Lord lead them into the paths of Righteousness for your namesake."  Whosoever will, let them come freely into the waters of life. It's their choice.


----------



## Lusa (Dec 16, 2006)

StrawberryQueen said:
			
		

> Now I understand. And now I *don't* understand how a black person could be a Mormon. Why be down with people who think you're inferior? How sick!


 
This is a very intriguing question you raise. From my readings of black Mormons they maintain that the Bible â€œcontains curses and blessings upon various lineages (bloodlines), tribes, nations, and peoples; in accordance to how their fathers obeyed or disobeyed Godâ€™s commands, and how they accepted or rejected His Prophets. _The Book of Mormon _and _The_ _Pearl of Great Price _(LDS Revelation) also contain similar curses and blessings upon bloodlines (lineages); one such being the _blessing of wisdom _and the_ curse pertaining to the Priesthood_ upon the Hamitic lineage.â€ (Mormonism and Black Folks). This lineage includes all black Africans (with the exception of brown Africansâ€“the Hottentots), and white Ham-ites such as the Berbers, Bedouins, and Mulattoes.â€

Cain being the first-born of Adam and Eve had the birthright to the Priesthood. However, when he and his brother, Abel made their offerings before God, his was rejected and Abelâ€™s accepted. Because of this Cain lost the right of the Firstborn; or the right of Cain and his posterity to hold the Priesthood first before his brother and their descendants. In an attempt to regain his birthright, he killed Abel. For this crime, God put a curse upon Cain; a denial of the birthright to the Priesthood (Genesis 4: 8-15). This meant that instead of the Cainites receiving the Priesthood _first_, they would receive it _last_ among the descendants of Adam, according to Mormon interpretation.

His descendants, through Ham, the son of Noah who was also cursed (Genesis 9:18-27), continued to bear the mark (black skin) and the curse, in the Mormon view - (Ham-ites). However, upon a revelation the priesthood could be restored to the Ham-ites, and apparently this has happened â€“ the 1978 revelation â€“ See the official declaration

*REVELATION given to Spencer W. Kimball, March 6, 1978, Salt Lake City, Utah. *
*1. **Hearken, my servant Spencer, unto the voice of the Lord thy God, and receive my word in answer to thy fervent pleas!*
*2. **Lo, I am well pleased with thee and my servants the Apostles and with all the righteous Saints of my Church. Because of your righteous obedience you are blessed, and I now reveal my Word unto thee, to proclaim unto my Saints and unto all the World;*
*3. **For thou hast oft inquired of me regarding the skin of blackness which marks many of my faithful children, because of which the blessings of my priesthood and of my exaltation have been denied to them;*
*4. **And thy cries and the cries of my black children have ascended unto me, and I now reveal unto thee further light and knowledge in this matter.*
*5. **For my Church is like unto your father Abraham, whom I did sorely tempt, in that I commanded him to take his beloved son and offer up his life as a sacrifice to me;*
*6. **And lo, Abraham in the fulness of righteous obedience did take his son, and did bind him to an altar of rough stones, and did raise the knife to sacrifice him, according to the command which I had given him.*
*7. **And by mine angel did I stop his hand, for his sacrifice of obedience was complete.*
*8. **For human life is not to be taken as a sacrifice to me, except the sacrifice of the Only Begotten, of which Isaac was a type, for such a doctrine and practice is repugnant to me.*
*9. **But it was for Abraham a test of obedience to my Word.*
*10. **And lo, likewise the doctrine of the curse of Cain and the mark of blackness, as well as everything pertaining thereto, is also repugnant to me, but was given unto my Saints as a test.*
*11. **And ye have been valiant and righteous in obeying the words of my mouth which were given not as true doctrine but only as a test for your benefit.*
*12. **Now, therefore, rejoice in my blessing and receive my Word! For no more shall ye make any distinction among my Saints as to their race or as to the color of their skin; for I the Lord God am no respecter of persons, but all shall come unto me and all may be worthy to receive all the blessings of my Gospel without let or hindrance.*

So, why did this happen?

There are various reasons: 
1) The Church was building a Temple in SÃ£o Paulo Brazil; the first in that county. Most white Brazilian priesthood-holders were doing genealogy and discovering they had at least one Negro ancestor; which would make their priesthood null and void. This created immense problems in Brazil; where most whites have at least one black African ancestor. 
2) In Africa huge numbers of black African "Mormons" who belonged to independent congregations were asking the Church to baptize them. Without the Priesthood, and local Priesthood-leaders and holders, these local congregations could not properly function

And so, with this rationale Mormonism is not racist since black people were/are not thought to be inferior. They just bear the mark that barred them from attaining priesthood and full temple privileges for worthy members until after decades of supplicating, â€œthe Lord said yesâ€ to the removal of the priesthood ban. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## Starian (Dec 16, 2006)

Shimmie said:
			
		

> You know what? I'm glad you mentioned this. Just a few years ago, I was approached twice by Mormons who wanted to 'witness' to me.
> 
> AND it was always *two white men* dressed in a white shirt and tie. Never women (as in Jehovah's witnesses), but always two white men. They were always extremely polite and perfect gentlemen.
> 
> However, if any of you know how I am...you already know how it turned out.  Ummm, They left. They couldn't handle me.  What more can I say. Their white faces were so red...they weren't ready for me. I turned the tables and witnessed to them. Oh well.


 
I've heard that the men only 'witness' like this when they are seeking marriage mates. They have to preach or something before they can date. I've never researched it, but I've heard this from several people. I've been witnessed to by Mormons also...however I was reared a JW. Our beliefs shut em' down quick.


----------



## StrawberryQueen (Dec 16, 2006)

Thanks Lusa.  I still don't know what to think though.


----------



## dicapr (Dec 16, 2006)

Why are they a cult?  Not trying stir up things, but labeling a religion a cult just because you don't agree with it is dangerous.  I am a Seventh Day Adventist, meaning I worship on the original Sabbath, Saturday.  For this, my religion has been labeled a cult because someone doesn't have the same convictions as I do.  I don't agree with Mormans either, but unless thier killing chickens and drinking laced Kool-aid, I'm not calling any religion a cult!


----------



## Lusa (Dec 16, 2006)

StrawberryQueen said:
			
		

> Thanks Lusa. I still don't know what to think though.


 
You're welcome! While I do not agree with Mormon doctrine I am glad to be of help as we try to see "what makes it tick" so we can have a healthy discussion.


----------



## MissJ (Dec 16, 2006)

Well, my roommate is a Mormon, and the missionaries live downstairs from us.  They asked me to be baptized.  I didn't want to do that, but I do listen to what they have to say.  They even got special permission to come into our apartment to show me a DVD.  I don't know if this is a coincidence or not, but ever since I met them great things have started happening to me.


----------



## MissJ (Dec 16, 2006)

Starian said:
			
		

> I've heard that the men only 'witness' like this when they are seeking marriage mates. They have to preach or something before they can date. I've never researched it, but I've heard this from several people. I've been witnessed to by Mormons also...however I was reared a JW. Our beliefs shut em' down quick.


Men go on their missions when they're 19 and girls can go when they're 21.  It's your choice to go, and if a guy finds a girl he wants to marry on his mission he can't do anything about it.  At the end of his 2 years as a missionary, he'll call his mom and tell her to get in touch with the girl so that she can move to Utah and be waiting on him to marry her when he gets home.


----------



## Shimmie (Dec 16, 2006)

dicapr said:
			
		

> Why are they a cult? Not trying stir up things, but labeling a religion a cult just because you don't agree with it is dangerous. I am a Seventh Day Adventist, meaning I worship on the original Sabbath, Saturday. For this, my religion has been labeled a cult because someone doesn't have the same convictions as I do. I don't agree with Mormans either, but unless thier killing chickens and drinking laced Kool-aid, I'm not calling any religion a cult!


 
My aunt was Seventh Day Adventist .  She passed away some years ago.  My cousin (her daughter) and her family are still very faithful members.  I have several close friends who are of this faith as well and I have worshipped with them at Berea Temple here in Maryland.  

As a child (when my parents divorced) I grew up having Devotions with our neighbor at Sundown each Friday and we worshipped in church with them each Saturday.  We observed the Sabbath as they did until Sundown on Saturday.  I loved it and still do. 

I find no fault in this faith.  None.   If nothing else, I've learned that they love God no less than I do.  The thing is, God was sealing my foundation in Him all along.  This is where I learned all of my Bible stories as a child..."Daniel in the Lion's Den; Shaddrach, Meshach and Abindigo (sp?).  John the Baptist....Jesus and the cross.  I praise God for 'your' faith. .

As for the Mormons, it is Cult based.  And I do not say this to be critical, cruel or to offend.   It's just the truth.   

Here is more information: 

 
http://www.carm.org/lds/lds_christian.htmhttp://www.carm.org/lds/lds_christian.htm

Because Mormonism denies the biblical truth of who God is, who Jesus is, how forgiveness of sins is attained, and what the gospel is, the Mormon is not Christian -- in spite of all his claims that he is. 

Why is Mormonism a non Christian religion? It is not Christian because it denies that there is only one God, denies the true Gospel, adds works to salvation, denies that Jesus is the uncreated creator, distorts the biblical teaching of the atonement, and undermines the authority and reliability of the Bible. 

CARM does not deny that Mormons are good people, that they worship "a" god, that they share common words with Christians, that they help their people, and that they do many good things.  But that isn't what makes someone Christian.  

Jesus said in Matthew 7:21-23, " _Not everyone who says to Me, 'Lord, Lord,' shall enter the kingdom of heaven, but he who does the will of My Father in heaven. Many will say to Me in that day, 'Lord, Lord, have we not prophesied in Your name, cast out demons in Your name, and done many wonders in Your name? And then I will declare to them, 'I never knew you; depart from Me, you who practice lawlessness!_" (NKJV). 

Becoming a Christian does not mean belonging to a church, doing good things, or simply believing in God. Being a Christian means that you have trusted in the true God for salvation, in the True Jesus -- not the brother of the devil, not the god of Mormonism, not the gospel of Mormonism.  Mormonism is false and cannot save anyone.
[/QUOTE]

Some other information from this source: CARM (Christian Apologetics and Research Ministry):

http://www.carm.org/mormon.htm

and here: http://www.biblebelievers.com/jmelton/Mormons.html


Regardless of all of this...I don't hate them nor do I see them as 'bad' people. I prefer to love them as God does. They are still human beings; just simply lead into error. They are not Christians as they profess to be.


----------



## shawniegee (Dec 17, 2006)

Shimmie said:
			
		

> My aunt was Seventh Day Adventist .  She passed away some years ago.  My cousin (her daughter) and her family are still very faithful members.  I have several close friends who are of this faith as well and I have worshipped with them at Berea Temple here in Maryland.
> 
> As a child (when my parents divorced) I grew up having Devotions with our neighbor at Sundown each Friday and we worshipped in church with them each Saturday.  We observed the Sabbath as they did until Sundown on Saturday.  I loved it and still do.
> 
> ...


 
Some other information from this source: CARM (Christian Apologetics and Research Ministry):

http://www.carm.org/mormon.htm

and here: http://www.biblebelievers.com/jmelton/Mormons.html


Regardless of all of this...I don't hate them nor do I see them as 'bad' people. I prefer to love them as God does. They are still human beings; just simply lead into error. They are not Christians as they profess to be.[/QUOTE]


----------



## SweetCaramel1 (Dec 17, 2006)

this is eye opening.  a good friend of mine is a mormon and one of the sweetest people i know.  we've never discussed religion in detail nor was i aware of their "curse of black skin"..............   interesting.  i won't say they are bad people because i only know one who happens to be very kind.


----------



## Shimmie (Dec 18, 2006)

SweetCaramel1 said:
			
		

> this is eye opening. a good friend of mine is a mormon and one of the sweetest people i know. we've never discussed religion in detail nor was i aware of their "curse of black skin".............. interesting. i won't say they are bad people because i only know one who happens to be very kind.


There are some wonderful and very sweet people in all faiths.  It's not so much the 'religion' as it is the character and the heart of a person.  

It's just that true salvation is in our Lord Jesus.


----------



## Laginappe (Dec 18, 2006)

Shimmie said:
			
		

> It's not so much the 'religion' as it is the character and the heart of a person.


 
Thank you Shimmie. In reading this thread, I don't need to take anything else from it but this very statement. 

I think you're the best teacher on the subject of religious tolerance that I could ever hope for.


----------



## Shimmie (Dec 18, 2006)

Laginappe said:
			
		

> Thank you Shimmie. In reading this thread, I don't need to take anything else from it but this very statement.
> 
> I think you're the best teacher on the subject of religious tolerance that I could ever hope for.


Thank you Laginappe for such a beautiful comment.  Coming from your is an honor.  For you've also seen my times of 'weakness.'  

God bless you...


----------



## sprungonhairboards (Dec 19, 2006)

StrawberryQueen said:
			
		

> So I know the mormons are a little "wild", and *I have never ment one black mormon,* can someone enlighten me as to why this is so "bad"?
> 
> I only know the Utah Mormons are "bad."



umm Karl Malone, yeah I think he's the only one  They are making subtle changes to the Mormon church, like they are no longer condoning polygamy etc. Maybe they like coloreds now. Why do they all live in Utah?


----------



## SexySin985 (Dec 19, 2006)

Shimmie said:
			
		

> I'm watching her on the 'View' right now and she's sharing how she moved from Christianity to become a Mormon.
> 
> Well here's what I think...controversy or not.  African Americans don't seem to 'fit' in this.  It's completely outside of our heritage...faith wise.  Had she said Muslim, it wouldn't seem so odd.
> 
> ...




No sweetie WE are NOT a cult and I say we because I am a Mormon.... A Black Mormon.

Just because we don't worship the same way you worship or we don't praise God the way you praise him DOES NOT make us a cult and that certainly does not mean that we dont have the same love for God, Christ or the Holy Sppirt like you do!

Like most other religions, we are free to come and go as we please. There is no one forcing us to stay. No one forced me or brainwashed me to become a Mormon.

And you said that G. Knight moved away from Christianity to become a Mormon, ........ the name of the church is The Church of *Jesus Christ* of Latter Day Saints. We are Christians.


----------



## pebbles (Dec 19, 2006)

SexySin985 said:
			
		

> No sweetie WE are NOT a cult and I say we because I am a Mormon.... A Black Mormon.
> 
> Just because we don't worship the same way you worship or we don't praise God the way you praise him DOES NOT make us a cult and that certainly does not mean that we dont have the same love for God, Christ or the Holy Sppirt like you do!
> 
> ...


 
This is very interesting. Thanks for weighing in!  One of the reasons that Mormonism is not viewed as Christian, (among other things), is because the jesus of the Mormon teachings is different from the THE CHRIST JESUS who IS THE GOD OF ALL, made flesh, and came down from heaven to save us. 

I want to know if it's true that the Mormon faith teaches the following:

-That Jesus had a goddess mother, and is the son of GOD, who HIMSELF is one of many gods.
-That GOD HIMSELF was once a man like us who lived on another planet and by following the laws of that planet became an exalted being.
-Is dark skin considered a curse? 

I've heard this, and read it, but would love to hear from a Mormon about this.

In short, I guess it boils down to what you believe to be the truth; the teachings of John Smith contradict much of what is in the bible, and that has always been a huge problem between Mormonism and Christianity.


----------



## Shimmie (Dec 19, 2006)

SexySin985 said:
			
		

> No sweetie WE are NOT a cult and I say we because I am a Mormon.... A Black Mormon.
> 
> Just because we don't worship the same way you worship or we don't praise God the way you praise him DOES NOT make us a cult and that certainly does not mean that we dont have the same love for God, Christ or the Holy Sppirt like you do!
> 
> ...


I don't discount your feelings; neither do I discount why you share what you have been 'taught' or what you believe.  But have you been in this long enough to know all that lies beyond the surface?  

But one must still consider the origins and the foundations of this faith.  The origins of Mormon are not scriptually based, neither are the beliefs founded upon salvation recognizing Jesus Christ for whom He is...God, who Himself came to us in fleshly form, born of a virgin as was prophesied and came forth.  

I know that considerable changes have been 'presented' with the Mormons, such as acceptance of Blacks; monogamy as opposed to poligamy...yet, none of which is the base for true salvation in Jesus.  

Go deep...go beyond what's been presented to you that 'they' want you to see.  Is it really 'now' Jesus, son of the living God who is indeed God, or is it still John Smith?  Have all of his teachings been renounced or have they been covered up in deception.   

No one can take away from Jesus whom He really is...God. 

Peace and blessings.  And I am sorry for offending you.  It's not about 'you' and it never will be.  To me, you are not a Mormon, you are person who has feelings and I don't feel happy about 'hurting' them.  You don't deserve it.    

Although it's hard to see compassion and differentiation, it's the subject that I'm speaking of...not you.  I wish there was a way to present the facts without hurting anyone.   Hurt is surely not my intent; just knowing the truth.  

I hope we can fix this...


----------



## favorc (Dec 24, 2006)

WOW ladies, i wish u guys know what u r talking about . I am mormon and i am black. it is not a cult by the way. I wish u guys would do your research before saying things that r not correct. it is plenty of things that i can say about "Black chruches and how they worship, but i don't go there because my main focus is God and not immature people.


----------



## Keen (Dec 24, 2006)

favorc said:
			
		

> WOW ladies, i wish u guys know what u r talking about . I am mormon and i am black. it is not a cult by the way. I wish u guys would do your research before saying things that r not correct. it is plenty of things that i can say about "Black chruches and how they worship, but i don't go there because my main focus is God and not immature people.



Can you point us to some reference websites as to how we can understand your side? I find this interesting but looking at christians websites are giving christians perspectives.


----------



## StrawberryQueen (Dec 24, 2006)

Pebbles you asked a lot of good questions.


			
				pebbles said:
			
		

> I want to know if it's true that the Mormon faith teaches the following:
> 
> *-That Jesus had a goddess mother, and is the son of GOD, who HIMSELF is one of many gods.
> 
> ...


Who is John Smith and what has he taught?
Can any of the black Mormons answer them?  I've never heard much of anything relating to the Mormon doctorine, so this is all new to me.  I knew there weren't many blacks involved, but had no idea about this curse of blackness.

Why wouldn't they/you be considered Christians?  Can someone explain this to me?  I feel very in over my head right now. 

Can we maybe gloss over the "cult" comment and have some enlightening discussion?  Maybe we'll have more black Mormons come out of this...


----------



## AnnDriena_ (Dec 24, 2006)

I have no problems with mormons as people but can the few black mormons here answer a couple of questions for me.

If polygomy (Which I don't agree with) is ordained by God for you. Then how can pressure from the government and changing times change that. I don't think it's right but you better believe that if God has commanded or ordained many husbands for me then the guv'mint is gon' have to lock me up because I will be having multiple menfolk.  But seriously how do you change TRUTH. If TRUTH is multiply marriages are holy and ordained how did the church justify their new stance on not condoning them?  In my bible God was, is and will always be unchanging.

If the curse of black skin kept blacks out of heaven then why is it that the convenience of wanting to build a temple where your finding out about all this black ancestry for these white priest change that?  Again truth is truth if I'm cursed because of my skin then I would respect you a lot more if you held  your ground and stayed true to your TRUTH rather than changing for the times.
 Like the Catholic church ordaining gay priests. I don't care how loud people are shouting about gay rights. God has spoken on the matter. He cannot be spoken for with words and thoughts that go against the bible.

Do you know of any blacks being married in the temple in Utah with the large golden statue on top. Last I heard blacks still couldn't get married there? Please enlighten me on these topics. Thanks


----------



## Shimmie (Dec 24, 2006)

favorc said:
			
		

> WOW ladies, i wish u guys know what u r talking about . I am mormon and i am black. it is not a cult by the way. I wish u guys would do your research before saying things that r not correct. it is plenty of things that i can say about "Black chruches and how they worship, but i don't go there because my main focus is God and not immature people.


'Favorc', I 'hear' you.  I hear your heart regarding my statements in the thread.  Some unfavorable comments have been made regarding a 'faith' that you are a part of.  While I've spoken out about the Mormon faith, please believe that the intent is not to hurt anyone.  

In EVERY faith we must descern it's origin, it's teachings, it's practices and it's leadership.  When it comes to Christianity, the Mormon origins, it's concept, it beliefs, practices, and the leadership *does not* line up scripturally.  It simply does not.   

We cannot erase or re-create who Jesus is and call ourselves true followers of Him.   This applies to all who call themselves Christian, not just Mormons.  

God is Sovereign.  He has made it plain that His word cannot be changed.  The Bible as it has been written, from Genesis to Revelation *has and is continuing* to be fulfilled each day that we live.  Because it is God's Holy and final word which has been spoken.  No History channel documentary can change that.  And neither can 'John Smith'.   John Smith re-wrote the Bible as he chose.  He has denied the Diety of Jesus.  He has also made other false claims of Jesus which were not spoken by God Himself.  

This and other false information has failed to line up, let alone fufill what God has spoken through His word.  

It hurts having something 'attacked' that you love...that you are a part of and that you have found a 'place' in.   But we all have to face truths in this life, be it pleasant or not.  I've had to do it in my own personal walk.  My original church was not 'following' Jesus or 'sound doctrine' of Christianity.    It wasn't until I allowed myself to face the facts, though very painful, that I became where God wanted me to be.  

It's all about Life's lessons.  Each day I challenge myself by asking the Lord this prayer.  I love this scripture below:  

"That which I see not *TEACH THOU ME*: if I have done iniquity, I will do no more." Job 34:32

*We have to guard our hearts; for our hearts will deceive us.  *

All of us, ALL...must seek God each day for truth...not man.  And we must line up all that we are told with God's word.  Not what mans' doctrine misleads.    Search the truth of what you believe in the Mormon faith.  Challenge yourself to allow God...the God in whom you say you believe in; the one you say you love...allow Him to be the God that He is.   Give Him due honor.   For doesn't He deserve such?  Especially if you say you love Him.   If we love Him, we honor Him and allow Him to be called Lord. 

Warm peace and blessings to you... ​


----------



## StrawberryQueen (Dec 24, 2006)

AnnDriena_ said:
			
		

> I have no problems with mormons as people but can the few black mormons here answer a couple of questions for me.
> 
> If polygomy (Which I don't agree with) is ordained by God for you. Then how can pressure from the government and changing times change that. I don't think it's right but you better believe that if God has commanded or ordained many husbands for me then the guv'mint is gon' have to lock me up because I will be having multiple menfolk.  But seriously how do you change TRUTH. If TRUTH is multiply marriages are holy and ordained how did the church justify their new stance on not condoning them?  In my bible God was, is and will always be unchanging.
> 
> ...


Pologamy has been banned the the maninstream Mormom church for some time now.  It's just those Utah folks that still do it.  

Can't help you with anything else.


----------



## AnnDriena_ (Dec 25, 2006)

Thanks Queen.

I know the church banned it and I said even though I don't believe it. How can the church say that God ordained something and then when they are pressured about they abandon it. God is the higher power not man. That's what confuses me. What if the government decides something else in your church is not politically correct. What they change that too?



The Bible - Mormons accept the Bible as authoritative scripture, with the important caveat "as far as it is translated correctly". This caveat gives Mormon leaders the freedom to alter the Bible to suit their own needs and to be superceded by other Mormon 'scriptures'. Mormon confidence in the Bible is less than that of the three works above due to Joseph Smith's incorrect contention that the Biblical canon is incomplete and inaccurate due to errors in translation and transcription. This has been disproven by many scholars. 


 A major claim of the Book of Mormon is that Christ appeared in the New World shortly after His resurrection and that His second coming will preceded by a massive conversion of the American Indians to Christ, who will then exterminate gentiles who do not accept it. After that, the believing Indians and Mormons will build the New Jerusalem (in Independence, Missouri), where Christ will return to live14. The Mormon Church claims this book is "another testament of Jesus Christ

Can any of the mormons tell me a little about the above statements regarding mormonism. Thank you for your help.


----------



## StrawberryQueen (Dec 26, 2006)

Well guess who went to grandma's house for Christmas dinner and found out her uncle converted to Mormonism?    I didn't speak to him about this but it was slightly mind blowing.  I hear he's very passionate about it too.


----------



## Belle Du Jour (Dec 26, 2006)

I don't mean to offend but I believe it is a cult.  Not only because of what some of the other ladies posted, but the mormon church also teaches that men are dive and can achieve "god-status."  If that isn't a cult, I don't know what is.  I go to school with a lot of Mormons and although they are friendly and they don't try to convert anyone, there is something not quite right with them as a whole (and I hate to label a group of people).  I was lead to pray for them last year (one person in particular) and hope that God would lead them to the light of truth.


----------



## Shimmie (Dec 26, 2006)

AnnDriena_ said:
			
		

> Thanks Queen.
> 
> I know the church banned it and I said even though I don't believe it. How can the church say that God ordained something and then when they are pressured about they abandon it. God is the higher power not man. That's what confuses me. What if the government decides something else in your church is not politically correct. What they change that too?
> 
> ...


 
AnnDriena' thank you for speaking up.  You've presented excellent points throughout this entire thread which need to be addressed.

None of us are here to offend any person.  I absolutely feel badly that this has happened.  None of us are focused on hurting anyone.   We just need to have the truth presented.         

The devil 'hates' to be exposed.  Yet we have to be reminded that he is a master deceiver and the word of God is his playground.  Wherever he can cause division and derision using the word of God, he will.  

As lovingly as possible, I hope we can share the truth about this subject without wounding anyone's spirit.


----------



## Shimmie (Dec 26, 2006)

classimami713 said:
			
		

> I don't mean to offend but I believe it is a cult. Not only because of what some of the other ladies posted, but the mormon church also teaches that men are dive and can achieve "god-status." If that isn't a cult, I don't know what is. I go to school with a lot of Mormons and although they are friendly and they don't try to convert anyone, there is something not quite right with them as a whole (and I hate to label a group of people).
> 
> *I was lead to pray for them last year (one person in particular) and hope that God would lead them to the light of truth.*


 
Excellent...  You've shown a heart of integrity; versus a heart of condemnation.


----------



## MissJ (Dec 26, 2006)

I found this on my roommate's Myspace.  I'd like to add that I don't think it's a cult.  I'm impressed by so many young people living righteous lives and being so active in the church.  I've never seen that before until I was introduced to the Mormon church.

Truth about Mormons... 
Category: Religion and Philosophy 

Newspaper article in Santa Claire, CA 
>> I have heard and seen enough! I have lived in the
>> West all my life. I have worked around them. They
>> have worked for me and I for them. When I was young,
>> I dated their daughters. When I got married they came
>> to my wedding. Now that I have daughters of my own,
>> some of their boys have dated my daughters. I would
>> be privileged if one of them were to be my son-in-law.
>> I'm talking about the Mormons. They are some of the
>> most honest, hard-working people I have ever known.
>> They are spiritual, probably more than most other
>> so-called religious people I have encountered. They
>> study the Bible and teach from it as much as any
>> Christian church ever has. They serve their religion
>> without pay in every conceivable capacity. Not one of
>> their leaders, teachers, counselors, Bishops or music directors
>> receive
>> one dime for the hours of labor they put in. The Mormons have a
>> non-paid ministry - a fact that is not generally known. I have
>> heard
>> many times from the pulpits of others how evil and non-Christian
>> they are and that they will not go to heaven. I
>> decided recently to attend one of their services near
>> my home to see for myself. What a surprise! What I
>> heard and saw was just the opposite from what the
>> religious ministers of the day were telling me. I
>> found a very simple service with no fanfare. I found
>> a people with a great sense of humor and a
>> well-balanced spiritual side. There was no loud
>> music. Just a simple service, with the members
>> themselves giving the several short sermons. They
>> urge their youth to be morally clean and live a good
>> life. They teach the gospel of Christ, as they
>> understand it. The name of their church is "The
>> Church of Jesus Christ of Latter-Day-Saints. Does
>> that sound like a non-Christian church to you? I
>> asked them many questions about what they teach and
>> why. I got answers that in most cases were from the
>> New Testament. Their ideas and doctrines did not seem
>> too far fetched for my understanding. When I read
>> their "Book of Mormon" I was also very surprised to
>> find just the opposite from what I had been told I
>> would find.
>> Then I went to another church's pastor to ask him some
>> of the same questions about doctrine. To my surprise,
>> when he found out that I was in some way investigating
>> the Mormons, he became hostile. He referred to them
>> as a non-Christian cult. I received what sounded to
>> me like evil propaganda against those people. He
>> stated bluntly that they were not Christian and that
>> they did not fit into the Christian mold. He also
>> told me that they don't really believe the Bible. He
>> gave me a pile of anti-Mormon literature. He began to
>> rant that the Mormons were not telling me the truth
>> about what they stand for. He didn't want to hear
>> anything good about them.
>>
>> At first I was surprised and then again, I wasn't. I
>> began to wonder. I have never known of a cult that
>> supports the Boy Scouts of America. According to the
>> Boy Scouts, over a third of all the Boy Scout troops
>> in the United States are Mormon. What cult do you
>> know of that has a welfare system second to none in
>> this country? They have farms, canneries and cattle
>> ranches to help take care of the unfortunate ones who
>> might be down and out and in need of a little help.
>> The Mormon church has donated millions to welfare
>> causes around the world without a word of credit.
>> They have donated thousands to help rebuild Baptist
>> churches that were burned a few years ago. They have
>> donated tons of medical supplies to countries ravaged
>> by earthquakes. You never see them on TV begging for
>> money. What cult do you know that instills in its
>> members to obey the law, pay their taxes, serve in the military
>> if
>> asked and be a good Christian by living high moral standards?
>> Did you know that hundreds of thousands of Mormon
>> youth get up before high school starts in the morning
>> to attend a religious training class? They have
>> basketball and softball leagues and supervised youth
>> dances every month. They are recruited by the FBI,
>> the State Department and every police department in
>> the country, because they are trustworthy. They are
>> taught not to drink nor take drugs. They are in the
>> Secret Service - those who protect the President.
>> They serve in high leadership positions from both
>> parties in Congress and in the U.S. Senate, and have
>> been governors of several states other than Utah.
>> They serve with distinction and honor. If you have
>> Mormons living near, you will probably find them to be
>> your best friends and neighbors. They are Christians
>> who try to live what they preach. They are not
>> perfect and they are the first to admit this. I have
>> known some of them who could not live their religion,
>> just like many of us.
>> The rhetoric which is spread around against them is
>> nothing more than evil propaganda founded in untruths.
>> (Others) had successfully demonized them to the point
>> that the general public has no idea what they actually
>> believe and teach. If you really want to know the
>> truth, go see for yourself. You also will be
>> surprised.
>> When I first moved here some 25 years ago there were
>> five Mormon wards in Santa Clarita. Now there are 15.
>> They must be doing something right


----------



## Shimmie (Dec 26, 2006)

MissJ said:
			
		

> I found this on my roommate's Myspace. I'd like to add that I don't think it's a cult. I'm impressed by so many young people living righteous lives and being so active in the church. I've never seen that before until I was introduced to the Mormon church.
> 
> Truth about Mormons...
> Category: Religion and Philosophy
> ...


The majority of Christians do all of these things (and more) as well.  But it is not of 'works' which men can boast...it is acknowledging the Lord Jesus Christ as Lord....

I feel sad about this.  There is no denying that the majority of these people do have hearts.  I'd never deny what is written above.   As caring and loving human beings, I'd never take that away from them.   

But this thread is about the *doctrines* upon which they follow and are believed upon.  The Mormon faith does not acknowledge the diety of Jesus Christ and the truth of His Lordship.   They 'pride' themselves in 'good works' alone, but not in giving God His true honor...as God and Lord of all.   Their doctrine 'minimizes' Jesus.


----------



## Ms.Allyse (Dec 26, 2006)

Why did I think she said MORON??


----------



## StrawberryQueen (Dec 27, 2006)

That was kinda hard to read MissJ.


----------



## MissJ (Dec 27, 2006)

Well, sorry, that was the way it was posted on her page.

Wouldn't God be pleased with the good works that Mormons do reguardless or what they have been taught to believe?


----------



## Shimmie (Dec 27, 2006)

MissJ said:
			
		

> Well, sorry, that was the way it was posted on her page.
> 
> Wouldn't God be pleased with the good works that Mormons do reguardless or what they have been taught to believe?


Most definitely, God is pleased with good works.  On the other hand, doesn't it hurt His feelings to not be truly honored for who He is?   

It's almost like...

Parents who do good for others and treat their children as the lessor.

Children who give respect to everyone else and not acknowledge their parents.

A husband who is wonderful to other causes and people and treats his wife as a street walker.

An employer who gives and treats others outside of his company better than those who work for him.  

The thing is God is being ignored as God and 'good' works are being glorified rather than God Himself.  It's almost like saying, 'they' are pulling God down to a lower level than He deserves to be. 

For years, I always thought that I was going to heaven because I was a good person and most always nice to people.   Big Awakening...I was on my way to hell, because God was not my true and personal Savior... I was and it wasn't good enough.   

Our works can never be good enough which is why we need Salvation and acknowledging the Lordship and Sovernity of God and all that He is.  We have to give God His 'due' honor.


----------



## Laginappe (Dec 27, 2006)

I tried to stay out of this thread but many of the things said here hit too close to home to let pass. 

You canâ€™t call someone a member of a cult and then ask or demand that they defend themselves, their faith, and beliefs and expect an open and intelligent conversation.  The words on this thread are insulting to the majority of people of true faith.  How can anyone who really claims to be a Christian say these things?

This thread was started from a pov of being shocked and appalled that a black person would dare to fall into the realms of the supposed hedonistic racism of the Mormon faith.  And subsequent posts went on to hammer the points of â€œIf youâ€™re black (African American) you do X but you donâ€™t do Yâ€¦.â€ and the righteous â€œMormons are, do, believeâ€¦..â€ Its narrow minded, dismissive, and insulting.  None of which is supposed to be applicable to a person of Christian faith. 

How could a person expect any Mormon, black or otherwise, to feel welcome to discuss their faith and beliefs in this thread? 

The apologies are not mine to offer but I do so for the Mormon members who read and posted on this thread â€“ as well as the others who may have and wisely decided to pass on the â€œopportunityâ€.   It is a painful position to be in to be told that your way of respect and worship are deemed unworthy in the eyes of your supposed fellow Christians.  That because your way is not their way it is therefore wrong.   

Then again â€“ the irony revolving the definition of Christian behavior and these posts is just staggering.  I really never expected to learn this much about the deep lessons of walking a Christ-like path from reading the posts on this board.  I wonder if I can count my membership fee as a part of my tithe?


----------



## pebbles (Dec 27, 2006)

There have always been doctrinal differences between Mormons and Christians. It didn't start on this forum, this has been going on for many years. And this thread wasn't about attacking any of our members. If anyone took it that way, then I personally apologize to all offended. The questions were asked about differences in *doctrine*. There are doctrinal differences within every faith on the planet. Christianity is certainly not immune. 

In the interest of peace, this thread is now closed.


----------

